# Advice on editing software and working with MPO files



## Jsmith82 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I joined the community today to ask a question regarding editing software, and resolution problems I'm having around the MPO files my camera exports.

A little about me, I'm new to photography and have a very heavy interest in 3d (aside from photography I do some manual 3d conversion work for fun).  I purchased a Fuji Finepix 3D W3 camera late last year to start my journey figuring if I like what I do, and generate more interests for myself, I'll upgrade this year to something a little more classy.

Here's what I would like to accomplish:  After a trip to the zoo a few weeks ago I have around 100 great 3d pictures, I wanted to create a slideshow that could be uploaded to youtube in the highest resolution possible.  First problem is the MPO files, seems there are not many programs out there designed to work with them outside of spending an arm and leg for a professional studio of sorts, and I am a buyer - not one to sail the seas on the internet.

So to go around this, I have used a cool freeware program called "stereophotomaker", which reads MPOs and can convert them to a number of different output types, most notably it can output a single sidebyside jpg without damaging the image clarity.

From there I used Windows Movie Maker to assemble my side by sides, saved it in the highest quality I could, then uploaded my video to Youtube in the highest quality I could.

Let me tell you - looked horrible.  The images were about half the height I expected, and appeared stretched in width.  When auto converting the sidebyside video into an actual 3D display on my 47in 3DLG, they REALLY looked horrible.  I've plugged the camera directly to the TV to preview all of my pictures and they are gorgeous, it's something along the lines from A to B to C that is tearing everything down.  Either the saved movie or perhaps youtube is modifying the video to fit upon uploading...

So my question now would be this:  Can anyone recommend a reasonably cheap, photo / video editing software that can produce the results I'm looking for, a full screen high resolution HD 3D image (via either side by side or top / bottom format)?  Or maybe a software that can work with MPO files and export a MP4 file of the completed video?  Or do you think there is something I'm doing wrong here and the equipment I have should work?  

Thanks in advance for any advice or help you can offer.

I apologize if this is not in the correct location.

Jsmith


----------



## Buckster (Apr 1, 2013)

Like you, I have and enjoy using a Fuji Finepix 3D W3 camera.
Like you, I have and enjoy using the program, Stereo Photo Maker.  It works really well, IMHO.

Unlike you, I've not tried to make a 3D slideshow movie for Youtube, so my suggestions might or might not work or even be relevant, but here goes...

First, I've found when putting together videos for Youtube, it's very important to follow their guidelines on sizes, bit rates and all that jazz to the letter in order to get the very best results.  That said, I've also found that when I follow Vimeo's guidelines to the letter and post there, I get much better looking results, in my opinion.  So, my first piece of advice is to be sure you're following the recommended guides to the letter when putting your video together, starting with the image sizes.  That way, nothing should get compressed or squeezed along the way.

Second thing is that I haven't used Windows Movie Maker in many years because I just plain didn't like the results way back when I tried it, so I don't have any relevant input specific to that program or format.  I've used several more professional video editors over the years however, and what I'm using these days, while fairly basic, really seems to work well for me, and that's a suite of programs from here: AVS4YOU® Best multimedia software on today's market.

They're inexpensive for the whole suite, all upgrades and even new products are free if you buy the lifetime subscription, and they really do work very well.  (and no, I don't normally hawk these things - just a satisfied user).

Wish I could be of more direct help.  Here's hoping others on the forum will have more direct experience that can help you.  I hope you'll post your results and how you achieved them here for others, when you've worked it all out.


----------



## Jsmith82 (Apr 1, 2013)

Firstly - thank you MODS for moving me to the proper location.  Sorry about that, but cheers!

Buckster - thank you for the reply, I'll check in to that software suite when I get to the house tonight.  Also it's not a bad idea going back through the uploading process and making sure all sizes, etc - are matched correctly, I'll cross reference everything again.  I've been debating buying a license for Magix editing software but not sure if I want to make that commitment just yet, looks like the PRO version can handle MPO files.

I'm awaiting a reply from a friend that posts 3d videos as well, his are stunning in clarity so I'm hoping he'll share a little insight on how he makes it happen..


----------



## Jsmith82 (Apr 19, 2013)

Buckster said:


> Like you, I have and enjoy using a Fuji Finepix 3D W3 camera.
> Like you, I have and enjoy using the program, Stereo Photo Maker.  It works really well, IMHO.
> 
> Unlike you, I've not tried to make a 3D slideshow movie for Youtube, so my suggestions might or might not work or even be relevant, but here goes...
> ...



My one source who produces extremely high quality videos told me it's the software, but I'm still hesitant.  He uses Vegas..

I uploaded my video to Vimeo instead of You Tube and it does appear a little bit cleaner, still nowhere near the quality it could be though.. 

[video=vimeo;63708893]http://vimeo.com/63708893[/video]


----------

